# Big Trout and Big Red on Fly



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm fairly new to Fly Fishing. About 6 months in and now I'm addicted. Don't know why it took me forever to pick it up but I'm glad I did. Excited to target the fish I've been catching my whole life in a new way. Chris V and I got into a couple good ones on back to back cast the other night. First his 30" Red (on the 5wt) and next cast I got a 26" Speck (6lbs on the scale). Ecstatic to say the least! Both fish caught on a glass minnow fly that I tied.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Here's another smaller one I got. Caught half a dozen or so like this or smaller plus the 2 big ones.


----------



## sophiagrace77 (May 18, 2018)

It's really good & I also feel good to hear you addicted for Fly Fishing withing just 6 months. You are such on awesome track on your life. Life become more interesting when interest turn in passion.

Keep doing great fishing.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

What a pig and on your own fly! Nice work.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya'll had a great night!!! 30 incher on a 5 wt is a nice score... My best is a 36 on an 8/9 wt and those are some hand burners!!! Fun times brother!:thumbup:


----------



## Fowl Mood (Mar 15, 2014)

Nice fish Sam, I talked to Micheal at the shop the other day and he said you were fly fishing. I took it up out in Colorado when we were out there working and love it. Just picked up a 8 wgt rig and about to start looking for trout and reds. I’ll let you know how it goes.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Fowl Mood said:


> Nice fish Sam, I talked to Micheal at the shop the other day and he said you were fly fishing. I took it up out in Colorado when we were out there working and love it. Just picked up a 8 wgt rig and about to start looking for trout and reds. I’ll let you know how it goes.


Awesome! let's link up and fish soon. We have been getting some nice Redfish almost every trip. Can't wait for fall season either


----------

